# Light diffusing techniques......ideas plz!!!!



## chunkeymonkey (May 4, 2004)

my first lit project is the uss defiant which is in progress and i am using DLM's replacement engine parts and led's for lighting it.

got the refit last week and have some 12" blue ccfl's for the engines.

the problem i face with this and the nx-01 and some other projects is i want to tone down the light in some places.

i've seen people talk about using gel pens etc but i dont know what these are and what they do.

i will use tamiya clear blue and red for the respective clear parts but i want to diffuse the light a bit better but i dont know what techniques to use or materials that can be used, and because i'm in the uk some of the materials may not be available or be called different names.

for example, my nx-01 i will use red led's in the bussard domes with a rotating circuit. the domes will be painted with tamiya clear red but i want a sort of frosted look on the domes. the two things i have thought of doing is,

1. coating the domes in clear matt enamel/acrylic.
2. lightly sanding the surface.

also, i cant easily get hold of 6" ccfl's here in the uk and was then intending to use ultra bright blue led's for the nx-01 nacelles, but i dont know how to diffuse the hard spots of light.

i would appreciate any good suggestions or techniques for diffusing light...thanks guys. :thumbsup:


----------



## omnimodel (Oct 9, 2004)

You've got a few options, mostly using everyday items. To diffuse light on flat or cylindrical surfaces, you can use photocopier or tracing paper (depending on how much you want to tone it down...) If paper still won't acheive the desired effect, you can always use mylar (the shiny chrome film commonly found on the back of party balloons). I'm not sure how readily available it is in the UK... over here, it can be found in most places where they sell wrapping paper.

As for frosting the nacelle domes, either of those methods will work, although #1 will give you a more even finish. Another option you have, although it takes a little longer, is to place a the dome over a drop of crazy glue (note:the glue should not touch the dome). The fumes will craze and frost the clear plastic.

As for diffusing ultra blue LEDs, in addition to what was mentioned above, you can try this method. I had pretty good results using this on an Enterprise C:

1)spray black primer inside the nacelles
2)spray chrome paint over primer
3)make sure the LEDs are as low in the nacelle as possible
4)angle the LEDs so they point up, but are not visible from the side.
5)line the inside of the clear parts with 3M blue masking tape. 

The masking tape drastically cuts down the visibility of hot spots and diffuses the blue light evenly.


----------



## Prosta (Mar 23, 2005)

There is a posting somewhere in here of bussard domes painted clear red inside and then splodged with silver. It looks fantastic (plasma effect) but I'm damned if I can find it now.

No joy on the blue masking tape in the UK?

(edit)Oh look - search for bussard and silver = http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showpost.php?p=871921&postcount=1


----------



## chunkeymonkey (May 4, 2004)

nice one prosta, looks pretty amazing does'nt it ?

will definatley remember that one for the future.

cheers.


----------



## A Taylor (Jan 1, 1970)

For flat surfaces (like the Millennium Falcon's Engine plate) Scotch Magic Tape works wonders.
AT


----------



## chunkeymonkey (May 4, 2004)

is'nt there a risk that the magic-tape (being low tack), will peel away after time???


----------



## F91 (Mar 3, 2002)

Chunky- I have a thread about the NX bussards that I posted yesterday. I painted the inside of the domes tamiya clear red. I then wadded up som saran wrap and stuck inside there. It completely diffuses the leds and gives the plasma effect. You can experiment on how much to put in there to temper the effect. Even on non lit bussards, it looks cool. I think the outside of the domes should be shiny, unlike the frosted TOS domes. I may get pictures up soon at my website. Here's a link to the the pictures I just uploaded.
http://groups.msn.com/AURORAMODELS/polarlightsnx01.msnw?action=ShowPhoto&PhotoID=936


----------



## CaptFrank (Jan 29, 2005)

Rustoleum brand spray paint makes a Frosting paint.
It is used to diffuse glass, yet let light through.

http://www.rustoleum.com/Product.asp?ddf=10&frm_product_id=38&SBL=1


I was going to try this on a Millenium Falcon I'm working on.

As long as it doesn't melt the plastic! :lol:


----------



## omnimodel (Oct 9, 2004)

chunkeymonkey said:


> is'nt there a risk that the magic-tape (being low tack), will peel away after time???


I'm not sure... I've never had occasion to work with magic-tape. This was the kind of tape I was referring to in my previous post:

 http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&category=11701&item=5974456007&rd=1&ssPageName=WDVW 

And no, this will not separate over time. Thing is, I don't know about availability in the UK.


----------



## chunkeymonkey (May 4, 2004)

nice work there f91, can you plz explain what this saran wrap is.


i've never heard of it and don't what it is made of, and because i live in the UK it may not be available or called something different over here.

omnimodel, yes i use magic-tape all the time and most recently to test assemble my pl refit (http://scifimodels.org.uk/ ) and in the gallery section under new additions is my refit held together only by magic-tape. The saucer stayed there for an hour just taped on but it is heavy old piece of plastic.


----------



## Prosta (Mar 23, 2005)

Saran wrap is cling-film.

I haven't seen magic tape in Ireland  wanted it for doing windows per Cultvman's tech tips. 

Is there a UK brand for Future? I have seen it mentioned in loads of threads but only just found out its floor wax.

F91 - your NX-01 looks fantastic


----------



## chunkeymonkey (May 4, 2004)

thanks for info prosta.

re-future: its called johnsons klear and you should be able to get it in most super markets, it comes in a bottle (around 500ml i think) and looks like water in the bottle and its fairly cheap.

i got a bit batch of scotch magic-tape from costco a few years back but most recently from a local stationers. go to your local local stationers and ask for 3m scotch magic-tape. i also found similar stuff called photo-copy tape (looks and feels the same as magic-tape), but it did tend to leave an adhesive residue sometimes so i would recommend sticking to scotch magic tape......he he he...sticking...get it..hehe.... :freak:


----------



## A Taylor (Jan 1, 1970)

*Magic Tape*



chunkeymonkey said:


> is'nt there a risk that the magic-tape (being low tack), will peel away after time???


Chunk,
I built my original Falcon when it came out in 1978(9?) and the tape is still clinging just fine.
AT


----------



## RossW (Jan 12, 2000)

Be careful with the Rustoleum Frosting spray - I used it on the inside of my TOS E bussard domes an over time it went kinda 'bubbly'. Looks terrible now, and I can't seem to strip it off to start again, either ...


----------



## F91 (Mar 3, 2002)

Testore dullcoat will frost stuff up. I used it on my Falcon. Just to be clear though, the TOS-Frosted bussards NX-Shiny ones!


----------

